# Pundamilia nyererei pic



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

Pic of my dominant male.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

very nice!!!


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumb: a ruty island?


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you. Makobe Island.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## medinabob (Nov 12, 2006)

Great Fish, I just picked up some a few months ago at an OCA meeting. They've grown quickly and have spawned once for me. They are Ruti Island but my males look exactly like yours. I'm very new to Victorians and the pics on the species profile section look nothing like my actual fish. Also picked up some Red Tailed Shellers! Wish me luck as the Vics are a bit more aggressive than my Malawi Peacocks. :thumb: Thanks, medinabob


----------



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

same as mine. I've been unsure if mine's mokobe or ruti?


----------



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

it changes colour all the time!


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

I picked mine up at an OCA meeting also. It's been quite a few months though. They have spawned several times.


----------



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

my females have held a few times but nothing has actually come of it yet. they are quite young still though.
Thanks


----------

